# Making a decision



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don't need another dog right now, but we're looking now so we're prepared in advance when we decide to make that addition. I've done a lot of research, read everything I can on lines, especially the differences in German lines. We owned a PB out of a strong West German Show Line who was a perfect family pet, with very high energy and high drive. At that time, I was also high energy and high drive, so it was a good match. We gave her jobs, went through a full course of obedience, and then weren't able to compete as she developed arthritis. Given the temperaments of the dogs I now own and our needs at this time, I want to find a more mellow dog than the one we lost, although one that is sociable like our old one. Right now, my dogs are all American lines. While I love my dogs, I prefer the German lines. I decided I didn't want another Show Line, though I'm more confused about temperaments than I was when I started reading about differences in lines. I'll do obedience and other activities depending on what the dog needs, but I'm not planning on doing Schutzhund. Our female came out of SV/Sch lines. What type of lines would be more likely to give us a sociable, calm, mellow, confident dog with enough drive to do dog sports without being so high energy I can't tire him out? I'm looking for a male this time around, too.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well there really isn't a SV / SchH line as technically all SV dogs require that SchH title to allow recognized breedings.
The lines are interpreted by the names and families of the dogs.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I think you could definitely find a lower drive, mellow German show line dog. Just find some breeders you like, tell them what you're looking for, and I'm betting that someone will have a puppy that suits your needs. 
I'm going to be getting a working line GSD when I can welcome one into my family. I made it clear I don't need/want a dog with drive through the roof for protection sports, but a nice dog with good drive for flyball. (Among other things I mentioned). She nodded her head and was very confident she could pick the perfect pup for me, when the time came. 

You can throw two of the driviest dogs together, and they'll still likely produce nice pet quality dogs. Puppies are rarely replicas of their parents.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I wouldn't be too concerned about the specific lines of the dog, I'd be more focused on finding a breeder that breeds for all-around balanced dogs, and one with a good track record in being able to match the right puppy to the right owner. A good breeder will listen carefully to what you want and what you expect, and will then pick the right puppy for you. Even in a litter of strong working lines, some pups will be more mellow and lower drive, and fit the bill for an active family companion to the T.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I prefer the look of a working line over a show line, as they tend to look more like the early GSDs. I know we'll never find the exact same dog again, and we just stumbled onto her anyway, it was sheer luck that we found a dog with a good temperament that was right for our family at the time. We've owned many but only a few that were purebred from good breeders. We've also had some rescues, with no control over temperament at all.

Yes, Carmspack, I think that is what we had. They were SV dogs who also had Sch rankings as they came from Germany. Konatashi, that's more what I'm looking for, a dog that can do flyball or something like that. We have a few options at our local club.

Castlemaid, that's what I'd like to find, but I'm not sure how. I've read hundreds of posts here, and I still don't know how to judge a breeder with balanced dogs. I met a family with a gorgeous, mellow dog but when I looked up the breeder, there were complaints that they breed too many dogs a year and are a giant operation. Another woman I met had a dog that came through a broker, which doesn't seem like a good idea either, since you don't have any control over which breeder you buy from. There aren't a lot of breeders nearby, so we're going to have to travel. I also prefer to meet the dogs and the breeders, so it means more than one trip once I find a breeder I like.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You could go the 'choosing a breeder' forum, give your general location, and ask for recommendations. Word of mouth is still some of the best way to find a breeder.


----------

